# Notebook gesucht



## mAu (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Community.

Ein Freund von mir will sich demnächst ein Notebook holen, da sein PC schon vor längerer Zeit den Geist aufgegeben hat und er jetzt gerade behelfsmäßig mit dem Firmenrechner der Mutter seiner Freundin unterwegs ist.
Da ich schon seit längerem nicht mehr in Computerzeitschriften geschaut habe, bin ich jetzt auch nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand. Seine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei ~600€, was die Auswahl dann ja schon mal schrumpfen lässt.
Eingesetzt werden wird der Laptop hauptsächlich für Internetsurfen und Officeanwendungen. Spiele, vorallem der neueren Generation werden wohl kaum den Weg auf den Laptop finden.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, zu was Ihr raten würdet. Welche Marken liefern zur Zeit gute Qualität? Reichen 2GB Arbeitsspeicher etc.?


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Februar 2008)

2GB Arbeitsspeicher reichen Dicke. Aber ich würde ihm eher raten einen normalen PC zu kaufen, denn für 600€ biste bei Notebooks schnell am Ende. Und im Eigenbau ist das ein richtig guter PC drin. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, ich hab vor kurzem eine "Einkaufsliste" für einen 600€-Pc für jemand anderen geschrieben, dann schick mir ne PM 

Aber je nachdem würde es eventl. auch dieses Notebook tun:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro.../topprod?sid=56e53d24294929c65fb44c5b1b066051

Aber wie gesagt, würde auf jeden Fall den Desktop-Pc vorziehen, weil der sehr viel mehr Power hat.


----------



## mAu (7. Februar 2008)

Ja hab ich meinem Kollegen auch geraten, aber er besteht auf Notebook.


----------



## _Lupo_ (7. Februar 2008)

Dann muss er mehr Geld ausgeben wenn er wirklich was zocken will. Notebooks kosten halt einiges mehr als ein Desktop-Computer. Aber hab nochmal geschaut und würde zum oben genannten Notebook tendieren. Aber wie gesagt, die Grafiklösung ist da absolut nicht der Reißer.


----------



## olqs (7. Februar 2008)

Da Spiele eh nicht das Thema sind, würd ich nicht auf ne dedizierte Grafikkarte wie in dem Notebook verbaut achten.

Das wär dann eine Alternative find ich: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/hp_530_kd092aa_preisleistungsnotebook_mit_2_gb_ram

Wenn du nicht auf Hersteller schaust, dann kanns auch noch günstiger werden.

Über eines muss man sich halt im klaren sein:
Für 600€ bekommt man kein Allround-Notebook, das jede Aufgabe gut beherrscht. Aber Notebooks für Office und Internet sind kein Problem.

Wenns ein reines Arbeitstier sein soll, dann würd ich zum HP tendieren.
Falls doch mal ein "nicht ganz so altes" Spiel drauf soll, dann zu dem das Lupo verlinkt hat. Aktuelle Spiele laufen darauf aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------

